#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: مزایای درب آکاردئونی

## sale-1050

این درب ها در ساخت خطای بسیار کمی دارند و همچنین حرکت شان بسیار روان و آسان صورت می گیرد. یکی دیگر از مزایای این درب ها این است که ضریب امنیتی بالاتری نسبت به نمونه های دیگر دارند. پرچ های درب آکاردئونی دارای استحکام فوق العاده است و همچنین این درب ها نسبت به درب های دست ساز صدای کمتری در هنگام باز و بسته شدن دارند. یکی دیگر از مزیت های این درب ها قیمت مناسب آنهاست.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

